# what wire connects where for the hood tach



## 68 goat 455 (Apr 1, 2009)

I am trying to wire in my hood tach and I am not sure where they connect? There are three wires 1-gray (I believe are the lights) 2-black (ground) 3-black with a red stripe (? maybe neg side of coil?) HELP????


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i believe thats how it goes its been awahile.i thew they were 3,light,ground,coil.didnt u get directions with it


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You are correct.....Eric


----------

